# pain in bladder after c-section



## kezz_howland

I had a c-section (elective) 10 days ago, and since about 4 days after the section, i've had a strange pain when peeing. It's not like a UTI (had many of those when I was younger)... it doesn't burn or anything, and it feels higher up, like it's in my actual bladder. I get it at the end of peeing, like as my bladder reaches empty. It's more painful when my bladder has been more full. Tonight I held it a bit too long and when I peed it hurt a bit as usual, but then I couldn't lean forward on the loo cause I got shooting pains in the same place. I just wondered if anyone had had the same pains? I haven't said anything to doc/midwife as I just figured it was something to do with recovery from the op, but now i'm not so sure?


----------



## AngelUK

I could have written this! I was searching for answers for this pain and found this question but it never got any answers. Maybe now someone knows something? 
The pains are quite bad when I lean forward or sit down on a chair in a certain way. Getting up requires me to clench my inner muscles as if I am doing Kegel exercises. My c-section was Wednesday a week ago and I know of course that it requires healing but this is new and I am a lil worried. I am thinking of going in but I know Ill be there for at least half the day just waiting and that is not something easily done with twins.
Thanks in advance for any help you can give. :)


----------



## kezz_howland

Hiya Angel!

Just to let you know mine stopped after about a week or two, and never came back! Now, 11 weeks after c-section I have no pains or twinges or anything! HTH!!


----------



## AngelUK

Thank you! That is good to know. I have been neglecting my pain meds and when I took them again the pain went away so I think I was over reacting but will be keeping an eye on it. xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi I got a bladder infection after my section get it checked


----------



## sammy704

This same thing happened to me. I went in for a UTI test but it came back negative. The extreme pain went away but now I am 8 weeks post c-section and I have to pee all the time and have a dull pain in there. Have any of you experienced this?


----------



## MiniKiwi

I didn't have a c-section but have this strange balloon blowing up like, pressure feeling when I wee. Also when I get up off the loo or just standing up too fast. I assumed it was to do with the catheter.. It wasn't until 5 or 6 days pp that the pain started. I'm 3 weeks pp now though and it hasn't gone away :wacko: Sorry I can't really help, just pretty sure I have the same thing.


----------



## sammy704

MiniKiwi said:


> I assumed it was to do with the catheter..

Yes I thought this too. Mine didn't start right away either. Well, I hope it goes away fast for you!


----------

